# Team Heads to Michigan to Search for Bigfoot



## govols (Jun 27, 2007)

Are they going to find the allusive Bigfoot or not?

Search for Bigfoot - Fox News


----------



## Augusta (Jun 27, 2007)

They're pretty wiley. After a little reading I am really close to believing they may be real.

http://www.bfro.net/


----------



## govols (Jun 27, 2007)

Could that be the lost tribe of Esau (Edomites)? He was covered in thick fur like hair.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jun 27, 2007)

I just hope their expedition isn't being financed with my tax dollars.

I'm a Bigfoot, Lochness Monster, etc... cynic. Until I see a Bigfoot in a cage or a Nessie on a fishook I remain sceptical.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 27, 2007)

govols said:


> Could that be the lost tribe of Esau (Edomites)? He was covered in thick fur like hair.



I don't know about that. They are very intelligent from the many accounts I have read. It has been a fascination of mine so I have read literally hundreds of eye-witness accounts. The BFRO is very discriminating with the sightings they list in their database. They have researchers in all the "hot" States and they send a person to interview witnesses to weed out pranksters. I will post a couple of my favorite accounts. I have to track them down.


----------



## tdowns (Jun 27, 2007)

*I'm a believer....*

I love the BFRO site, and I'm with Jane Goodhall, they exist....and really, it's a fact something like them did exist, they have found the upright walking skeletons of "Great Apes", supposedly extinct......so.......


----------



## Augusta (Jun 27, 2007)

Washington, King County
http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=1382

Ohio, Morrow County
http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=1625

Oklahoma, Delaware County
http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=1542


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2007)

Augusta said:


> Washington, King County
> http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=1382
> 
> Ohio, Morrow County
> ...



Interesting site. I looked up the county in Illinois where I grew up and neighboring counties. Some sightings were kinda close to where I lived, maybe ten to twenty miles. I recall some of the stories. Funny thing is, since living in Kenosha and Racine counties in Wisconsin I recall a number of reports but the site had none listed for them.


----------



## Augusta (Jun 27, 2007)

For those who may not have seen it here is footage of the Patterson/Gimlin film of a female sasquatch shot in 1967. It shows the original footage and then a zoomed enhancment. This has never been debunked. You will see why. If you aren't interested in the films here is a frame by frame that is well done. http://www.bigfootencounters.com/files/mk_davis_pgf.gif

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3PaAVmvbRxw&mode=related&search=


Here is an analasys of the film.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcmW_D4p4U0&mode=related&search=


This footage in addition to the hundreds of reports I have read leave me less than skeptical of the creature. The huge muscles on her, the fact that her backside looks just like pictures of the backside of a gorilla make this footage very compelling. You could not make a suit like that very easily now much less in 1967.


----------

